# Future Native SUV 14 Owner new to the forum



## spencega (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi everybody. I'm over here on the upper coast of TX and just put my deposit down on the Ankona Native SUV. I'm doing a lot of searches on the site and finding tons of good info!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Congratulations let see some pictures of your version


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

It would be interesting to know how you plan to lay it out. Tiller or CC? Bare bones or "all the way"? You may want to consider asking Mel or Erin to let you know when the hull is almost finished and it's time (as Mel puts it) to "install the toys". That was a fun part of the process during our SUV build, and it might be worth adding a few extra days to the front end of your trip when it's time to pick it up. Two years later and we still love ours.


----------



## spencega (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm thinking center console w/livewell jumpseat, Lenco trim tabs, 20hp Tohatsu. Not sure about a poling platform.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I have one. If I were you I would go with the 25. Mine is a tiller 25 two stroke I toyed with the idea of putting in a console but I think it would take away too much from the simplicity of the boat. As much as I think a console would be more comfortable I think the boat would to be too cramped and have too much added weight. Mine is bare bones, no cap, just platforms and an ice chest. It cruises around at about 26 mph loaded. Tabs would be nice but to be honest I don't think the hull needs them. 

It's light and easy to launch, no 12v system to mess with, just yank the cord and go. 

Enjoy your boat! It's a good boat that you can keep forever. I'll be getting something bigger as my family grows but I'll never sell that little Ankona. It's too easy to fish solo or with a buddy, and too good of hull for the money to sell.


----------



## spencega (Apr 16, 2014)

I should add that I'm not just new to the forum and the SUV, but also to boating, so opinions are for sure welcomed.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

OK.. My opinion:

The boat we had before the SUV was a Gladesmen tiller with no cap, no electric start.  Absolutely loved the simplicity.  Easy and inexpensive to maintain, fished the snot out of it for 2-3 years.  When building the Ankona SUV we went back with center console, full cap, electric start and power tilt.. and love it.  Advantages range from the obvious to not so obvious.. ranging from ease of use and operation, to a sense of more control and confidence when encountering rougher water.  The Ankona center consoles are smaller than most.  They take less cockpit space but are enough to serve the purpose, get the job done, and provide a bit more storage and a place for your gauges, switches, GPS and a couple more rod holders. 

Both approaches have their place and purpose, depending on how and where you intend to use the boat. 

I must mention that our SUV is a 17'.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> OK.. My opinion:
> 
> The boat we had before the SUV was a Gladesmen tiller with no cap, no electric start.  Absolutely loved the simplicity.  Easy and inexpensive to maintain, fished the snot out of it for 2-3 years.  When building the Ankona SUV we went back with center console, full cap, electric start and power tilt.. and love it.  Advantages range from the obvious to not so obvious.. ranging from ease of use and operation, to a sense of more control and confidence when encountering rougher water.  The Ankona center consoles are smaller than most.  They take less cockpit space but are enough to serve the purpose, get the job done, and provide a bit more storage and a place for your gauges, switches, GPS and a couple more rod holders.
> 
> ...


What motor do you have on the 17? Also what kind of speed/range are you getting out of it? My buddy is looking hard at the 17ft SUV, It's a hell of a lot of boat for the money.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

I have an E-Tec 40.  Top speed on a good day is 32-33.  Full load with 2 people 30... but I usually cruise around 25-28 instead of wide open.  Range?? .. The longest one day trip so far was from Big Pine Key out past the Content and Sawyer Keys into the gulf and back (in very rough weather).  About 30-35 miles. Used about a half tank.  Yes, it is a lot of boat for the money.. absolutely the most I could get for what I could afford at the time, and I have no desire to replace it.. It's perfect for the kind of fishing I like to do.  However, I think there's a pretty long lead time right now.. at least 9 months.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Fishstan....  WHERE are you in East Texas? I'm in Houston, part of the year, Rich


----------



## spencega (Apr 16, 2014)

Same here. I mostly fish lower West bay.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

> > OK.. My opinion:
> >
> > The boat we had before the SUV was a Gladesmen tiller with no cap, no electric start.  Absolutely loved the simplicity.  Easy and inexpensive to maintain, fished the snot out of it for 2-3 years.  When building the Ankona SUV we went back with center console, full cap, electric start and power tilt.. and love it.  Advantages range from the obvious to not so obvious.. ranging from ease of use and operation, to a sense of more control and confidence when encountering rougher water.  The Ankona center consoles are smaller than most.  They take less cockpit space but are enough to serve the purpose, get the job done, and provide a bit more storage and a place for your gauges, switches, GPS and a couple more rod holders.
> >
> ...


I cant comment on the SUV 14, but I have a 40 Tohatsu TLDI on my SUV 17 with a center console, no tabs. My top end speed with the stock prop is 35-36mph but the sweet spot is in the upper 20s where it rides great. I've posted before but I couldn't be happier with how the boat handles. It handles chop well, rides dry, very stable, and fishes bigger than it looks. There are certainly more cosmetically finished skiffs out there but for price and functionality those SUVs are hard to beat.


----------



## spencega (Apr 16, 2014)

Will the 20hp vs 25hp be a big deal? There looks like a $1000 difference and I am not interested in being a speed demon.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

I understand your logic.  My brother put a 50 on his SUV 17, and I have a 40 on mine.  At best I've never seen more than 2-3 more mph at top end on his.. but I never run mine wide open anyway.  Hole shot is the same with equal engine tilt and tab settings (very good).  Bottom line, I couldn't justify the extra $1000.  Difference between the 20 and 25 on the 14 ft. hull seems like a comparison of equal proportion.  

Having said that, we had a 25 on our Gladesmen..( ten more than it was rated for) because that's what was on it when we bought it.  No, I probably didn't need the extra H.P., but I can't say I ever regretted having it.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I would go tiller on a 14 footer. Could be cramped with the console.


----------



## spencega (Apr 16, 2014)

I totally value all opinions since I am relatively new to boating, but I'm pretty much decided on center console. Some things I'm not sure about are if I want the jumpseat livewell or if I want to see if I can get the livewell under the back hatch, whether I want an 8gal or 12gal fuel tank, whether I really need a poling platform (lotta mud in TX), trim tabs or not...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

If you're dead set for a center console bump up to the 17' SUV. Otherwise I'd go tiller also.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

On my 17, I have the split back deck with battery on one side and livewell/baitwell on the other and that suits my needs. With the 12 gallon fuel cell in the bow everything is balanced well. Do you want a full size live well or just a baitwell? I dont think that jumpseat well is much more than a baitwell. If you want an actual live well you probably need that installed lengthwise in front of the console for weight distribution and should go with a 17 over the 14. I would say tabs are a luxury that are nice to have if you have the $$ for them, but not a necessity. I dont plan on adding any to mine. Enjoy the decision making process.


----------



## spencega (Apr 16, 2014)

17 is a year wait so it's going to be a center console 14.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

You're not listening...

Wait for the right used boat if you don't have the patience.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> You're not listening...
> 
> Wait for the right used boat if you don't have the patience.


I put a deposit down on a cayenne and kept looking and found a used copperhead and I couldn't be happier. I ended up eating the deposit because they ordered the paint, but still I got what I want and then some.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> 17 is a year wait so it's going to be a center console 14.


Wow that's insane. I wonder how many sales they lose because of that? I know the wait was the deal killer for me when I was thinking about buying. I guess if you already have a boat its not that big of a deal. The wait time was 9 months when I was looking at them late last year.

Well we warned you a 14' was going to be cramped with a console. For someone with no boating experience you seem to have had your mind made up from the jump. No worries.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

As a SUV 14 owner, I couldn't imagine dealing with a console. It would make moving around on the boat a legit balancing act.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I've fished on an SUV 14, with a CC, many times. I never felt like it was really in the way, or a balancing act to maneuver around. I personally would go the tiller route, if it were mine though. But I'd prefer a tiller on the 17, also.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1390699030

Hey you've seen this one for sale?  Well maintained, killer mojo...  Plan a vacation trip.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

I was at Ankona about 5 months ago.  There was a guy there (a forum member) with his wife or girlfriend having trim tabs installed on his SUV 14 center console.. which he had owned for at least a year.  I wish I could remember his name, but I don't.. but I think he lived in the Tampa area.  Mel or Erin could probably help if you want to contact him.  Anyway, he and his wife both loved the boat.. could not say enough good things about the fish they've caught, the trips they've taken with it, how stable it is for a small hull, and how easy it is to operate and maintain.  I've already mentioned I own an SUV 17 CC, but I say if you've done your homework and a SUV 14 CC is what you want.. go for it and have a blast with it.


----------



## spencega (Apr 16, 2014)

It will be a step up from my kayak. Has to fit in my garage. Need to be able to wheel it into garage by hand.


----------



## spencega (Apr 16, 2014)

I haven't seen any posts about anyone being unhappy with any of their boats. However configured.


----------



## Reel_Lucky2 (Sep 19, 2012)

> I haven't seen any posts about anyone being unhappy with any of their boats.  However configured.


Boat owners are funny that way. You very rarely hear someone say anything bad about their own boat. It's kind of like hunters talking about their guns....they got a great deal on it and it is a tack driver. I've loved every boat I've ever had (until I sold it).


----------

